# Standalone HD Tivo?



## KurtBJC (Jan 2, 2007)

With DirecTV going to MPEG-4 and trying to shift its users to an inferior DVR, what we need is a standalone TiVo capable of taking a baseband HD input. Any signs that one is on the way?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

If only there were a thread or two on this topic....

In short, there is no way for TiVo to create such a device with current technology which would be priced anywhere within the realm of what would be acceptable for a consumer level device.

Our only hope is DirecTV and TiVo renew their efforts somehow.


----------

